

11/17 Trademark the word CRUNCHPAD, 11/30 Kill CRUNCHPAD - vaksel

just got a tip for my crunchpad memorial page (http://crunchpad.com), and apparently TC just trademarked the term on 11/17.<p>Maybe the whole problem did happen overnight. Why would you trademark a term, if you were going to kill the product 2 weeks later?<p>2 other interesting facts from the trademark entry: 1. Attorney on record isn't Arrington. 2. Techcrunch isn't really Techcrunch, they are Interserve Inc, with a Delaware registration
======
johndevor
It takes a long time for a trademark to be accepted. Do you know when they
_submitted_ the trademark application?

